# Durability test:Wolf's Chem. Bodyguard vs Collinite 476S vs Sonax PNS vs Gyeon Bathe+



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

_FYI: I originally posted this on a Dutch car detailing forum. The text below is a translation. Full-size pictures can be viewed here._

*Durability test: Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard vs Collinite 476S vs Sonax Polymer Netshield vs Gyeon Bathe+*

At first, I just wanted to see how long _Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_ coating would last. 
Then I tought of a comparison with _Collinite's 476S_ wax and _Gyeon Bathe+_ (which I currently both use). 
The _Sonax Polymer Netshield_ was a last-minute call. I was curious how it would hold up against the other products.

*Preparation*
I foamed and washed the car. The bonnet and roof were also cleaned with a non-abrasive polish and Gyeon Prep.

*Application - Gyeon Bathe+*
I used it as shampoo when washing the car. Afterwards I rinsed it off with a high pressure washer. It gave the car a slight wetlook. Keep in mind to apply it in the shadow and do not let it dry.

*Application - Collinite 476S*
I applied the wax with a foam applicator in circle motions. I let it cure for a few minutes and buffed it off with a microfibre towel. The paint looked a bit darker and glossier.

*Application - Sonax Polymer Netshield*
I sprayed a small amount on a spider foam puck. Then I spread it over the paint in small sections, wiping it off immediately with a microfibre towel. It didn't seem to be as glossy as the other products.

*Application - Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard*
I placed a few drops on a suede applicator cloth. I rubbed it in with overlapping motions. I then let it dry for half an hour and wiped it off with a microfibre towel. It gave the paint a glossier look. The car should stay dry for 24 hours afterwards.

*Result immediately after application*








While it's hard to see any of differences when the car is dry, you can certainly feel them. The _Collinite 476S_ feels smooth, while all the other products feel rough. 
In the next update, we'll have a look at the beading.

*Update 1: beading time!*
It's obvious that each applied product has influenced the beading. The _Netshield_ on the middle of the roof seems to have the best beading. _Bodyguard_ and _476S_ are following closely behind, though. The _Bathe+_ seems to underperform somewhat in this regard.








_Bottom (spoiler): Gyeon Bathe+
From left to right (roof): Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard - Sonax Polymer Netshield - Collinite 476S_









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_









_Collinite 476S_









_Gyeon Bathe+_

* Update 2: result after 1920km (day 11)*
After I washed the car, with a PH-neutral shampoo, I tested the beading again.
_Bathe+_ seems to have lost some of it's strength already. 
The other products are still in good condition and perform almost identical.
The _Bodyguard_ had to deal with a spot of bird droppings, but it doesn't seem to have reached the paint.








_Bottom (spoiler): Gyeon Bathe+
From left to right (roof): Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard - Sonax Polymer Netshield - Collinite 476S_









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_









_Collinite 476S_









_Gyeon Bathe+_

*Update 3: result after 4900km (day 26)*
The car got washed again with a PH-neutral shampoo, so it was time for a new update.
It immediately became clear that _Gyeon Bathe+_ was past its lifespan. Still a great result for this kind of product, though!
To the naked eye, the differences between the other products were less obvious.
After zooming in on the pictures, it became clear that the waterdrops on _Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_ were less spherical, tough.
The _Collinite 476S_ and the _Sonax Polymer Netshield_ are still beading fine.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_









_Collinite 476S_









_Gyeon Bathe+_

*Update 4: result after 7800km (day 43)*
After the rain today, I checked the beading again. The car was washed a few days ago.
All products seem to have lost a lot of strength. The _Sonax Polymer Netshield_ still has the most spherical waterdrops.
The difference with _Collinite 476S_ and _Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_ isn't really prononounced, though.
My expectation is that most of the protection will have disappeared in about two weeks. I will have driven about 10.000 km then.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_









_Collinite 476S_

*Update 5: result after 9800km (day 58)*
I checked the beading again during a rain shower, a few days after washing the car.
Compared to the start of this test, all products are now only a shimmer of their former self.
The only product that still seems to bead a little bit is the _Sonax Polymer Netshield_, so it's time to round up this durability test.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_









_Collinite 476S_

*Conclusion*
I had expected bigger differences in durability, honestly. _Gyeon Bathe+_ gave out halfway through this test, the other products were quite evenly matched.

The _Bathe+_ doesn't add any extra steps to your washing routine, however, so it wins regarding ease of use.

The _Collinite 476S_ confirms it reputation as a durable wax: the coating and the sealant didn't (or barely) held out longer!
Price-quality wise, this product is a real winner.

_Sonax Polymer Netshield_ managed to pleasantly surprise me: throughout the test, this product guaranteed the best beading.
In terms of ease of use Sonax also scored higher than expected, as long as you work in small pieces.

Although _Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_ didn't last longer than the other products, it protected excellently against bird droppings.

The top three held out around 2 months / 10.000 km with one layer. I suspect that the durability can be extended quite a bit by applying two layers or using a nano quick detailer or wax.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Cars wearing pns this winter, with bsd top ups price wise its hard to beat have no complaints


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great real life testing.
Thanks. 
Gonz.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> Cars wearing pns this winter, with bsd top ups price wise its hard to beat have no complaints


Same for me :thumb: . It'll be my 'go-to' LSP until I decide to try some Gyeon CanCoat or Nanolex Si3D (or something else  ).



great gonzo said:


> Great real life testing.
> Thanks.
> Gonz.


Thank you! This 'daily driver' gets a lot of miles (km's) and is parked outside.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I really rate pns

Was planning on using it on my car but won't be doing that now


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Kimo said:


> I really rate pns
> 
> Was planning on using it on my car but won't be doing that now


How come?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Stinus said:


> How come?


Cars been smashed up


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Kimo said:


> Cars been smashed up


Dang it.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Great test...really helpfull


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the test but I don't understand why Gyeon Bathe + is included here. It's not a similar product to the others tested. It's a shampoo that contains some coating properties but is not intended to provide long term protection like the other products tested. It's a maintenance product, not a LSP.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> Thanks for the test but I don't understand why Gyeon Bathe + is included here. It's not a similar product to the others tested. It's a shampoo that contains some coating properties but is not intended to provide long term protection like the other products tested. It's a maintenance product, not a LSP.


You are certainly right, but it required so little effort that I thought "why not?". 
Since it lasted about half of the longetivity the dedicated LSP products got, it'd be a shame not to mention it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Well it adds a form of lsp so why not include it?

A true maintenance product would be a pure shampoo

The lsp is the sacrificial layer


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for the test.
But I must say that if Bodyguard didn't feel extremely slick after application, something must have gone wrong. It should be as slippery as whale snot... PNS feel rough, so that's normal.

What ph neutral shampoo did you use and what dilution?
Did it contain gloss enhancers of any protection? As bodyguard get very easily clogged up by these and beading start failing fast. Give it a 10:1 apc wash and all should be back to normal and beading like before


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Well it adds a form of lsp so why not include it?
> 
> A true maintenance product would be a pure shampoo
> 
> The lsp is the sacrificial layer


Because it doesn't fit in with the other products tested. Those are pure LSP's. Bathe + isn't ! Simple

If you are going go to do a test it should be of similar products otherwise there is no point to the test.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Because it doesn't fit in with the other products tested. Those are pure LSP's. Bathe + isn't ! Simple
> 
> If you are going go to do a test it should be of similar products otherwise there is no point to the test.


Where is regulations what kind of test should be? Chill out


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Where is regulations what kind of test should be? Chill out


Eh ? I am chilled.

Just giving my opinion that like for like products were not in the test therefore how can a meaningful conclusion be formed?

It's like chalk and cheese. Completely different so you wouldn't test them against each other.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Think of it like a 4 product longetivity test. Now we know how these 4 products act after 2 months.

I myself found it interesting :wave:


----------



## danbryannnn (Aug 11, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Cars been smashed up


That's the best thing I've read today &#55357;&#56834; Was your eBay decat declared?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Why not add a ceramic coating.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Blackmondie said:


> Thank you for the test.
> But I must say that if Bodyguard didn't feel extremely slick after application, something must have gone wrong. It should be as slippery as whale snot... PNS feel rough, so that's normal.


In order of slickness, I would rate them:
1. Collinite 476S
2. Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard
3. Gyeon Bathe+
4. Sonax Polymer Netshield

With a noticeable difference between the wax and the nano products.
Perhaps the Bodyguard wasn't fully cured yet when I touched it? 
It didn't haze, so I thought the paint was prepared correctly and it should've bonded fine. If you have any tips, I'm all ears! I still have the Bodyguard sitting on my shelf.



Blackmondie said:


> What ph neutral shampoo did you use and what dilution?
> Did it contain gloss enhancers of any protection? As bodyguard get very easily clogged up by these and beading start failing fast. Give it a 10:1 apc wash and all should be back to normal and beading like before


I used Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild, 20ml in a 10L bucket. APC to reset it is interesting, but the car is currently completely covered in Sonax PNS for the winter.



Steve8182 said:


> Why not add a ceramic coating.


Simply put: price. There was a promotion on Wolf's Chemicals products and that was about as much as I was willing to pay.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Thanks for the test but I don't understand why Gyeon Bathe + is included here. It's not a similar product to the others tested. It's a shampoo that contains some coating properties but is not intended to provide long term protection like the other products tested. It's a maintenance product, not a LSP.


I agree with this. Seems a poor choice to include.

As a maintained product its excellent.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Berylburton said:


> I agree with this. Seems a poor choice to include.
> 
> As a maintained product its excellent.


Yes, I agree that it's different kind of Products. But also a great way to see how gyeon bath+ perform of it's own since it's meant to be as a maintainence Product.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


> Thank you for the test
> 
> What ph neutral shampoo did you use and what dilution?
> Did it contain gloss enhancers of any protection? As bodyguard get very easily clogged up by these and beading start failing fast. Give it a 10:1 apc wash and all should be back to normal and beading like before


i still dont understand how this isn't more of an issue, you chuck an lsp on yes some are more fussy but everytime i read wolfs which i have encountered myself is "it gets clogged up easily" then its a waste of time and money when theres far less fussy products out there that do the same job if not better a lot more simply.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi! Thank you for your honest review! Just a couple of things though: Bathe+ is very similar to our Nano Bathe, which has been around for years now. With shampoos like these that are fortified with SiO2, you must take into consideration that for the bonding and proper curing of the SiO2 in them can take quite a long time, because they are water-based as compared to the proper coating itself, which is solvent-based and dries much faster. Being that these SiO2 fortified shampoos take much longer to bond properly, this also means that the water that is used as a carrier for the SiO2 stays on the surface much longer than usual. Applying any nano coating to a damp (perhaps we can not see that it is damp) surface or in humid weather is sure to lead to an inferior bond. 

Also, note that Geyon prep is an excellent product I am sure, but it is intended to remove polish residue, waxes and oils... it will not (correct me if I am wrong, but I am almost 100% sure about this) remove SiO2. Once it's on the paint, it's very unlikely that any chemical will physically remove SiO2 without damaging the paint itself. 

Having that said, Bodyguard's performance in this test can more than likely be attributed to either moisture still on the paint left from Geyon Bathe+, which will drastically interfere with the curing of Bodyguard. Also, being that both GB+ and BG are SiO2 based, in theory they could be compatible, but I do not know the entire composition of GB+ so I can't say that the two would be completely compatible. 

Another thing to take into consideration with this test is that again, the car was washed with GB+, which makes GB+ the first line of defense. Basically you are only as strong as your weakest link, so if BG was applied to a weaker layer of protection instead of bare paint like it should be applied, this can also be a big factor in its durability. Waxes basically reside on the surface of the paint... nano coatings become part of the paint itself, sinking into the pores of the paint. If the coating is in any way prohibited from bonding to a virgin surface, it's more than likely that once the coating has cured, the structure itself will be weak and abnormal. 

Jesse :wave:


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

So, you are saying that 


Stinus said:


> The bonnet and roof were also cleaned with a non-abrasive polish and Gyeon Prep.


isn't enough to prepare the paint for Bodyguard? 
I did not apply Bodyguard just after washing with Bathe+, if you got that impression.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

A non abrassive polish won't go through the SiO2 layer. So basically, the bath+ protection will still be there after the cleaner and prep. So bodyguard won't be able to bond to the paint like it should be. It will bond on the SiO2 layer of bath+ and when the weakest layer fails, bodyguard will fail with it.
My advice is either a light cut polish and 2-3 rounds off IPA then bodyguard, or even better the shine and seal and/or shine and glaze before bodyguard as primer.
Do you have any?
I see you're from Belgium. Drop me a PM. I can hook you up with a sample if you want!


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Always helpfull @blackmondie :thumb:


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Allright, if I finish the Christmas shopping in time this weekend, I will:
- wash the car with White Satin
- Polish the bonnet with Scholl S3
- Degrease with Gyeon Prep
- Apply Nano Glaze 
- Apply Bodyguard 
Do I need to wait after applying the Nano Glaze before I start with the Bodyguard?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

No need to wait. After buffing nano glaze, you can start with Bodyguard right away.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> A non abrassive polish won't go through the SiO2 layer. So basically, the bath+ protection will still be there after the cleaner and prep.


Non abrasive cleaner will easily strip protection from Bathe+.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Then that would be very crappy SiO2


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

I started a new topic for the retest: Durability (re)test: Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard vs Sonax Polymer Netshield.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

So the winner is Sonax then, far easier to apply as it is not so fussy and lasts longer than the rest, would that be a fair conclusion?
476 second place.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> i still dont understand how this isn't more of an issue, you chuck an lsp on yes some are more fussy but everytime i read wolfs which i have encountered myself is "it gets clogged up easily" then its a waste of time and money when theres far less fussy products out there that do the same job if not better a lot more simply.


Agreed. I've yet to see anything scientific to support the 'clogging' thing (and I've searched hard). As far as I am concerned, this is a phenomenon which is localised to a small number of products and you don't get it elsewhere. Argue it all you like but I don't understand why people listen to such a ropey excuse for sub standard products and then are willing to take it hook line and sinker, spending more money on other specific products which are the only thing that don't damage the ultra durable user fantastic lsp.

Sorry guys, but common sense should have chased this nonsense out years ago.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

spursfan said:


> So the winner is Sonax then, far easier to apply as it is not so fussy and lasts longer than the rest, would that be a fair conclusion?
> 476 second place.


As far as I'm concerned: YES! 
Sonax Polymer Netshield is my current LSP for the winter, being topped up with Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer every now and then.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

mine too, and tbh I wont go away from it unless the coating itch takes over, price wise, what 13 odd for PNS and BSD a fiver a bottle...... if it had a bigger named label it would get way more acknowledgement imho


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> mine too, and tbh I wont go away from it unless the coating itch takes over, price wise, what 13 odd for PNS and BSD a fiver a bottle...... if it had a bigger named label it would get way more acknowledgement imho


I agree. But Sonax is a very large company with deeper pockets then, I am almost sure, all the other "boutique brands" together, so they have great products with modest prices.


----------

